# Mon iMac G4 ne détecte plus son clavier ni sa souris



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2013)

Bonjour à tous. 


Après avoir effectué des recherches et après avoir entièrement lu *ce thread*, je me permets à mon tour d'ouvrir un nouveau thread, celui que je viens de citer ne correspondant pas exactement à mon problème. 


En effet, depuis aujourd'hui, mon iMac G4 20" ne détecte plus du tout son clavier ni sa souris.

J'ai pensé que peut-être, le clavier lui-même pouvait être en cause. Et comme j'ai justement un autre clavier identique au clavier d'origine chez moi en ce moment, j'ai connecté au G4 l'autre clavier, mais sans obtenir de résultat différent, hélas. 

Je peux démarrer mon G4 avec le bouton d'alimentation, mais lorsqu'il me demande mon mot de passe pour l'ouverture d'une session, impossible d'entrer un seul caractère, puisque le clavier ne fonctionne plus du tout avec ce Mac.
Pour les mêmes raisons, il m'est également impossible d'effectuer un démarrage personnalisé, parce qu'aucune touche ne répond, ni la souris.
Et toujours pour les mêmes raisons, je ne peux pas non plus utiliser les disques d'installation, parce que je n'ai aucun moyen d'ouvrir le tiroir du lecteur CD et DVD...

Quelles options vous semblent envisageables, avant de me diriger vers un démontage du G4 pour en extraire le disque dur et le placer dans un boîtier pour pouvoir, éventuellement, récupérer mes données avec mon nouveau 27"?...

Cet iMac G4 date de 2004, et je comprendrais qu'il ait fait son temps. Mais j'avoue que je m'y suis attaché...
Et comme je ne suis pas du tout bricoleur, le démontage de mon G4 ne serait pas pour moi une partie de plaisir...
Mais cependant, j'y suis tout de même prêt si c'est la seule chose à faire.


Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Août 2013)

Bon...
Je ne peux malheureusement pas éditer mon précédent post... :rateau:

En gros, on oublie tout. 


J'ai moi-même peine à y croire, mais c'était apparemment un simple câble qui a fait planter mon G4... :hein:

Je ne suis toujours pas certain d'avoir tout compris... Depuis quelques jours, mon bureau est envahi de câbles en tous genres, et parfois je m'y perds un peu... :rose:
En gros, le coupable semble être un simple câble USB terminé par un adaptateur FireWire (lui-même relié à rien du tout au moment des faits, je crois...).
En gros, ce machin, connecté par erreur à mon G4, a sans doute fait planter tous les ports USB de l'ordinateur... 
J'en suis arrivé à cette conclusion en connectant également par erreur ce même câble USB à mon nouvel iMac 27" (late 2012-early 2013)...
Là aussi, problème, mais le 27" s'est mieux défendu que le G4 ; il s'est lui-même débarrassé de l'importun... En m'affichant un message d'erreur que je ne me rappelle plus mot pour mot, mais en citant de mémoire, je crois qu'en substance ça donnait quelque chose comme ça :

" Retrait du périphérique. 
Un périphérique USB vient d'être éjecté, car il était trop gourmand en énergie et risquait d'endommager votre ordinateur. "

Maintenant, ce maudit câble USB et son acolyte l'adaptateur FireWire sont dans un coin, et tout va désormais bien pour mon vieil iMac G4 ainsi que pour mon nouvel iMac 27". 


Un jour, avec mes conneries, je vais avoir droit à une arrivée en fanfare dans un thread dans *ce genre-là*... :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je ne peux malheureusement pas éditer mon précédent post... :rateau:



c'est "malheureusement", qui est de trop dans ta phrase, car si ça t'est arrivé à toi, ça peut arriver à d'autres, et comme tu donnes la question et la réponse, finalement, ça pourrait bien finir par ne pas être inutile, ta mésaventure. 



Human-Fly a dit:


> Cet iMac G4 date de 2004, et je comprendrais qu'il ait fait son temps. Mais j'avoue que je m'y suis attaché...



Ben déjà, je vois comme je tiens à mon "15 pouces", alors, un 20 pouces, je te comprends parfaitement bien !


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Août 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> c'est "malheureusement", qui est de trop dans ta phrase, car si ça t'est arrivé à toi, ça peut arriver à d'autres, et comme tu donnes la question et la réponse, finalement, ça pourrait bien finir par ne pas être inutile, ta mésaventure.



Je ne voyais pas les choses comme ça sur le moment, mais tu as finalement raison. 




			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben déjà, je vois comme je tiens à mon "15 pouces", alors, un 20 pouces, je te comprends parfaitement bien !





D'ailleurs, dans mon cas, mon attachement n'est pas uniquement motivé par des raisons symboliques ou affectives ; cet iMac G4 20" reste un très bon ordinateur d'appoint. 
Durant ces dernières semaines, l'état de mon iMac 24" se dégradait considérablement, et mon nouvel iMac 27" n'était toujours pas installé...
Et mon iMac G4 n'a vraiment pas démérité, pour assurer la transition. :king:


----------



## charlynedupon (26 Août 2013)

Bonsoir

MacBook Pro 13" mi-2012
-----------------------------
Cote à 1180 sur Mac2Sell !
-------------------------------

- Processeur 2.5GHz intel Core i5
- Mémoire 8 Go 1600 MHz DDR3
- Disque de démarrage 128 Go SSD
- Logiciel mac OS X 10.8.4
- Pages et Keynote inclus

Précision : dalle d'écran de marque SAMSUNG

Boîte d'achat, chargeur Magsafe, housse de protection, disque dur 500 Go 5400tr/min compris

DD 500 Go Porsche Design disponible


----------



## Invité (26 Août 2013)

charlynedupon a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> MacBook Pro 13" mi-2012
> -----------------------------
> ...



T'as pas l'impression de te tromper de topic ?


----------

